
Mirah: JRuby + static-typing + fast JVM bytecode - 10ren
http://www.mirah.org/
======
michaelneale
For me a HUGE feature is:

"Mirah code has no runtime dependency other than libraries accessed directly
from Mirah code."

Wow - Charles has done an amazing job sticking true to that. In fact so much I
thought it was a core aim.

I love scala, clojure - but there is significant runtime libraries to include.
for most people this isn't an issue (and it isnt' for me most of the time) but
Mirah doing what it does without runtime deps, is a refreshing alternative.

~~~
whakojacko
Without knowing too much, cant you do that easily enough for the other two? At
least scala, you could package scala-library.jar with all the other classes (I
would imagine clojure wouldnt be too much extra).

Of course unless you run it through proguard or similar, its gonna me massive.

~~~
michaelneale
well it is still 2-3 od MB of weight. I guess you could strip it down easy
enough, and package it. But if you are delivering a library - then it has to
play nice with other libraries that may also want to use scala - if you really
wanted you could jarjar it into its own namespace (!) but that would be pretty
extreme.

If you write your app in scala, and unless you are deploying to a phone, it is
rarely an issue (it doesn't bother me at all) - but Mirah as a drop in
replacement for a java compiler, that is very compelling and something to
watch.

Also - the fact that I use the scala libraries heavily means I need very few
other deps myself - so for me it is a net win.

------
joe_the_user
This actually looks exciting.

Anyone have any idea when it will stop being "experimental"?

~~~
JohnWoodell
You can build "real" apps today. You can also just write Java whenever you
feel Mirah is limiting you.

~~~
joe_the_user
There are other questions one asks with a language dubbed "experimental".

Will it remain stable? Will it remain supported? Will more people write things
in it so that it develops a community of users?

------
timinman
I'd love to see the video, but all I can see is embed code.

~~~
sjs
<http://samhuri.net/mirah.html>

